# Bumper replacement



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

I've got to replace my rear bumper.

I'm really unsure if its worth the money to get a "authorised" spray shop to do this work or go with the insurer repairers or another local indy reputable.

The authorised repairer want 1300 quid to replace a rear VW passat estate bumper. I quickly laughed to myself first rather than choking to death.

It's such a shame as I'm sure this car will never be the same now, i've got all sorts of worries going through my head i.e. how they'll clean it during the whole process (just did winter prep in october with a days work), whether its going to be properly denibbed, how long the clear coat will last, i could go on with the OCD issues lol.

What would you do?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Go independant there are some cracking paint sprayers out there that do work for all the big manufacturers


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Insurer uses Nationwide (will be bournemouth). 

Anyone got any reviews of there?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

It's a lottery, If you're not happy just chuck it back until your happy with it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Better to go with someone who recommends you. I had to have a repair to my rear bumper found the body shop I wanted and got it apporived with insurance company to use.

To their credit they offered 3 different prices, full insurance then to budget.. the scarey part was the part prices even trade price didn’t bring them down much ,


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Just been quoted two prices, 1300 and a joke price of 1700 quid. 

One wants 280 for paint...the other quote (that will probably be staying in my JUNK folder) want 480 quid!!!!!

1700 is 10% the price of the car ffs!

Anyone got a recommended bodyshop in bournemouth area?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Buy the bumper yourself and take it to get painted


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

SamD said:


> Buy the bumper yourself and take it to get painted


Had thought of this one matey.

I've had a quote from an Indy, he said initial estimate was 250 for repair and 250 to spray/fit a new bumper. (Inc VAT)

So i'll be looking at about 500-600 for new bumper I reckon.

Not sure my insurance premium could be damaged that much if i'd go with the Authorised crooks (for peace of mind).

Tough one.


----------

